# Blue Screen Error - ecache.sys



## ukmra (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi there hope someone can help with this because am going mental over the bsod's i get recently.:upset:

running vista ultimate 32 bit sp1.

getting the BSOD error a lot.
mostly with this error message

driver_irql_...

STOP: 0x0000001D
or
STOP: 0x000000D1
or
STOP: 0x00000024

ECACHE.SYS

have run memory diagnostics and also disk checks and all is fine.

can't seem to open the minidump's...how do i do that :redface:

anyone experienced this???

have seen the error come with photoshop elements 5.0 (i have downloaded and upodated the vista patch 5.0.2..) but its not consistent.

also i recently installed 2gb ram (1gb blocks ddr2) with existing 1gb (in 500mb blocks)...could that be an issue??

any help or assistance with finding solution would be appreciated..:smile:


----------



## ukmra (Jun 17, 2008)

took out the old RAM and that seems to have solved the problem...just thought i'd let you know.


----------



## Dusten04 (Jan 23, 2008)

is it the "blue screen of death"


----------



## ukmra (Jun 17, 2008)

Dusten04 said:


> is it the "blue screen of death"


yes


----------



## Dusten04 (Jan 23, 2008)

boot in safe mode and try to uninstall any NEW drivers


----------



## Dusten04 (Jan 23, 2008)

and if it doesnt work than you have to format...


----------



## Baskinghobo (May 24, 2008)

tried system restore?


----------



## ukmra (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks for all the helpful tips, but as said it was solved by taking the old RAM out.


----------

